# KVM-Switch



## Iron-Shio (13. November 2007)

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit KVMs?
Ich habe mir nämlich eins gekauft und es funktioniert nicht ganz so wie ich will...

Ich habe einen ca. 5 Jahre alten VGA-TFT und arbeite mit DVI -Adaptern. Das KVM ist komplett DVI. Bei mir zeigt der TFT nur schwarz an. Die verwendeten DVI-Adapter waren die, die ich bei diversen Grakas mitbekommen hatte. Die Pin-Belegungen waren auch unterschiedlich, kann aber nicht sagen welche Adapter das genau waren, DVI-I oder schlag mich tot. 

Ich habe von einem Kumpel einen neueren DVI-I TFT angeschlossen, der wunderbar funktionierte. Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen das, das KVM zwischen Graka und sich eine Video-Signal hält, damit der Rechern nicht immer wieder ein neues Gerät erkennt. Bei meinem Aten KVM 2 Port DVI KVMP Switch soll das wohl ein Digitales sein. 

Die Fragen sind... ob mein VGA-TFT vielleicht nicht mit dem Digitalen-Signal klar kommt? Sollte das vielleicht nicht doch mit Hilfe eine VGA-DVI-Adapters behebbar sein? 
Und falls ich mir dann doch einen TFT-WS kaufen sollte... Was muss ich beachten, in Hinsicht auf das KVM? Für den Bildschirm wollt ich ca. 300 ausgeben und er sollte Text und Gaming tauglich sein. Hat jemand eine Idee oder Lösung? 
Würde es den TFT wohl stören wenn ich zwischen zwei Rechnern wechsel und einmal 1600xIrgendwas Auflösung eingestellt hätte und ein mal eine kleinere Auflösung von 1024x768 ?

Ich hoff jemand hat von euch so ein Ding...


----------



## ED101 (14. November 2007)

Hey Iron, du findest ganz einfach raus was du für ein Adapter hast, geh mal auf Wiki und dort findest du alle angaben. Poste dann mal was du für ein Adapter hast.

dit. Ist die Lampe auf Moni grün oder gelb?


----------



## Iron-Shio (14. November 2007)

Naja... ich nur eine grüne Lampe am TFT ^^ aber sie blinkt dann, was soviel wie kein Signal heißt !?

Das KVM hat DVI-D (singel) zur Graka. Ich bin mit dem VGA-TFT mit DVI-I (doubel) und DVI-A Adaptern aufs KVM gegangen. In den Fällen blinkt der TFT und bleibt schwarz. Sollte ich vielleicht mal ein DVI-D Adapter probieren?


----------



## ED101 (14. November 2007)

Ja auf jeden Fall


----------



## Iron-Shio (14. November 2007)

Dann werde ich mir so einen kaufen müssen... aber ich hatte gedacht das DVI-I eingtentlich DVI-A und DVI-D verbindet?


----------



## ED101 (14. November 2007)

Ja so sollte es funktionieren nur das ein KVM kein vollwertiges Signal zurück gibt, kann es sein das dein Monitor mit dem Signal was er bekommt nicht klar kommt.


----------



## Iron-Shio (14. November 2007)

ok, danke! dann werd ich mir mal so ein Adapter kaufen...  oder doch lieber gleich nen 22"er? ^^


----------



## ED101 (15. November 2007)

Das musst du wissen ist ja doch ein kleiner Preisunterschied


----------

